# Réjouissance Rejoicing



## b_elliott (Dec 17, 2021)

Variation of Bach's Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major (Rejoissance mvt).

Arranged for our times. Now for Reaktor + AAS.

I experimented with several free Reaktor ensembles especially ones that mimic various pipe organ stops; plus Reaktor as an effects unit; as well as scales outside of D maj (Blues #5 and Neapolitan major) to give a tipsy moment as the merrymaking rolls on.

_Happy Date_ light-hearted music revelry. EDIT: re-titled to _Réjouissance._

Fun fact: I discovered the German translation of Happy Date is the exact same phrase! I was hoping for Die Ziskaloom or the like -- no such luck.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> I discovered the German translation of Happy Date is the exact same phrase!


Erm… no haha.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Erm… no haha.


But this is what Google is telling me along with proper German pronunciation. 

Are you suggesting Google is now the equivalent of Monty Python's Dirty Hungarian Translation?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2021)

The translation that Google gives you should tell you that the Germans -much like the Dutch- love to borrow English expressions haha


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

True that. I once heard a Swedish radio hockey broadcast announcer -- same words: slap-shot, goalie, face-off and gooooooooooooooooooooooooal! 
I pretty much could follow the entire game due to the amount of English phrases and tone of voice.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 18, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Variation of Bach's Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major (Rejoissance mvt)


Bill, I think the title here should be the French word "Réjouissance" (rejoicing).

Handel used a similar title for his Fireworks.


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Bill, I think the title here should be the French word "Réjouissance" (rejoicing).
> 
> Handel used a similar title for his Fireworks.


Agreed. 

I began my track as a lissajous metering test to see what that meter display was all about. Seen here as "phase". 







When I worked out the arrangement it started life as _Lissajous Rendevous_! However, much better to stick with _Réjouissance_ since Bach called this mvt precisely that title.

From Bach.org:

"The final movement is a réjouissance, a rare movement for Bach – in fact, this may be the only example of such a movement among Bach’s works....The movement title means rejoicing, and in fact is more reflective of character than content. There is no standard format to these movements, other than the general bright sound and quick tempo."

Thanks for helping out here!

Now replaced with updated title.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 18, 2021)

Why not call it "*Lissajouissance*" ?


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 18, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Why not call it "*Lissajouissance*" ?


Ha ha. So bright! This is why we treasure you. 

BTW I am wrapping up another exploration: this time using the Sonuscore Phrase Library freebie I downloaded today. 

I got curious what its phrases would do with some of my melodies. Also compared it to the Bach Rejoussance mvt I arranged yesterday. 

Now it's Bach with a darker vibe, similar to what you posted earlier (_No Creature Stirring_) using Sonuscore, CAGE trumpets, 8DIO's Free Home libraries. 

I will PM this over in a moment to have your input. 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 18, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Now it's Bach with a darker vibe, similar to what you posted earlier (_No Creature Stirring_) using Sonuscore, CAGE trumpets, 8DIO's Free Home libraries.


Can't wait to listen to your latest creation Bill.


----------

